# Firefox 2.0 Issue?



## troop72 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am using Firefox 2.0 on MAC OS X -been using it at least 10 days.
Yesterday the formatting/cosmetics on all but the forum main page "disappreared" - looks almost like a .css problem

Anyone else seeing this?
(Safari on the same machine works fine....)


----------



## troop72 (Aug 23, 2006)

Update - Sorry.
I figured it out - I was somehow connected to the mobile version of the forum (WAP) got it fixed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glad you're back to normal!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

i am using firefox and as of yesterday I have lost all formatting of the forum. Works ok on IE.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spidey said:


> i am using firefox and as of yesterday I have lost all formatting of the forum. Works ok on IE.


Click on the link below to get your formatting back:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69132&styleid=34


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

troop72 said:


> I am using Firefox 2.0 on MAC OS X -been using it at least 10 days.
> Yesterday the formatting/cosmetics on all but the forum main page "disappreared" - looks almost like a .css problem
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> (Safari on the same machine works fine....)


just a question, why do you like using Firefox on Mac? was it just to try it out? I find Safari to be a great browser and while I have Firefox installed, I just don't use it as Safari works great.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Have you found a spell checker that works with FF2 yet? I like FF2 but my spelling is horrible.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

My FF2 has a built in spell checker.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Allen, do you have the pre-release or full release? 

I am on preview 3 version of 2. I do not have a spell checker that I am aware of.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You need to update your version to the released version Jason. The built in Spell Checker totally rocks!! My spelling sucks too.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I had to uninstall reboot and install the released version to get the spell checker. Thank goodness I had FEBE for FF2.

I got the spell check this field option now, but it doesn't seem to function.


----------

